# Toro Power Max 6000 Cold Start



## Bluetec_320 (Feb 23, 2017)

Toro Power Max 6000 Cold Start 23° F


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmm, a 2stage 2stroke toro. How old is that thing?


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Hmm, a 2stage 2stroke toro. How old is that thing?


Think they were made from 2004-2008, quite capable snowblowers, the last 2 stage, 2 cycle snowblower made, a collectable I think.


----------



## Bluetec_320 (Feb 23, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Hmm, a 2stage 2stroke toro. How old is that thing?


I bought it in January 2009. It is a great snow blower. Other than replacing the spark plug twice, and cleaning the carburetor once, I have not had any problems with it.


----------



## Bluetec_320 (Feb 23, 2017)

524SWE said:


> Think they were made from 2004-2008, quite capable snowblowers, the last 2 stage, 2 cycle snowblower made, a collectable I think.


You are right, it is quite capable of clearing even heavy snow storms. 
One question though, is it really collectable?


----------

